# Easy 250 Points



## Long Train Runnin' (May 14, 2009)

> Tell us your interests and earn 250 points. Visit the "My Interests" page to ensure you receive the most relevant and up-to-date news and information. Log in to update your interests by June 30, 2009 and receive a one-time bonus of 250 points. Offer limited to the member addressed in this communication. Terms and Conditions apply.


I got that in my May E-Update a few minutes ago seemed like a pretty simple way to get some bonus points. So I thought I would share it.


----------



## the_traveler (May 14, 2009)

I noticed that too!  Let's hope it actually posts!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I noticed that too!  Let's hope it actually posts!


I noticed that when I signed up a while back, and yes it does post.


----------



## dart330 (May 14, 2009)

I did it yesterday morning and the points haven't posted yet.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I noticed that too!  Let's hope it actually posts!


:lol: I agree on that one but hey even it doesn't all I did was make 3 clicks. I sure hope it does though.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 15, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that too!  Let's hope it actually posts!
> ...


We'll see... one of my NTD short-turn stubs posted... but neither Acela trip or the other three yet.

Two to three weeks, then I call... Two to three weeks... it's been one.


----------



## sky12065 (May 15, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I did it yesterday morning and the points haven't posted yet.


I did it on Tuesday and still waiting too! I think they need a third kind of points.... rail points, bonus points and patience points! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (May 15, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


2 of my NTD trips posted - and 1 so far at 4X!  (The other just posted today - and normally the extra points post overnight. So I'm not worried.)

I think the 250 points post in many weeks (like 4-6 weeks). So we'll see.


----------



## AlanB (May 15, 2009)

Both of my trips on NTD on Acela posted today.


----------



## jis (May 15, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Both of my trips on NTD on Acela posted today.


Likewise. They even found one of my earlier trips and posted it. They are still looking for the March trip though  and also the short hop from PGH to CLE.


----------



## Shanghai (May 16, 2009)

My NTD points posted yesterday.

I hope the system update tonight doesn't cause more problems!!

When are the triple points supposed to post??


----------



## the_traveler (May 16, 2009)

3 of my 4 NTD trips posted! 2 of them were at 4X!  The other was at 2X - with the extra 100 points as "Spring Promo 09"! 

At least it's doubled, but I'm confused. :blink: I thought the "spring promo" doubling was for trips taken March ___ to May *8* - not May *9*? :huh:

BTW - The 3X will post in a few weeks! They say it must be checked manually.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (May 16, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> 3 of my 4 NTD trips posted! 2 of them were at 4X!  The other was at 2X - with the extra 100 points as "Spring Promo 09"!
> At least it's doubled, but I'm confused. :blink: I thought the "spring promo" doubling was for trips taken March ___ to May *8* - not May *9*? :huh:
> 
> BTW - The 3X will post in a few weeks! They say it must be checked manually.


My 2 NTD segments have posted along with the 300 extra points for each.

I still have 10 bus and rail segments ranging from 28-Mar to 8-May that have not posted as yet however, intermingled with 23 that have posted. The oldest one is a Thruway bus segment.


----------



## dart330 (May 20, 2009)

I updated my interests on the 13th from the link in the email, it is now the 20th and nothing has posted yet.

How long until I should call and complain?


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I updated my interests on the 13th from the link in the email, it is now the 20th and nothing has posted yet.
> How long until I should call and complain?


IIRC, it takes awhile (like 1-2 months) for it to post.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> dart330 said:
> 
> 
> > I updated my interests on the 13th from the link in the email, it is now the 20th and nothing has posted yet.
> ...


Agreed I would guess that you have until the June AGR Update comes out. Then they look and see what you changed target you for a few ads or a promotion and then your 250 points will post. So I wouldn't call till July


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 22, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> 3 of my 4 NTD trips posted! 2 of them were at 4X!  The other was at 2X - with the extra 100 points as "Spring Promo 09"!
> At least it's doubled, but I'm confused. :blink: I thought the "spring promo" doubling was for trips taken March ___ to May *8* - not May *9*? :huh:
> 
> BTW - The 3X will post in a few weeks! They say it must be checked manually.


All four of my NTD stubs were quadded!


----------



## BLOND37 (May 31, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I updated my interests on the 13th from the link in the email, it is now the 20th and nothing has posted yet.
> How long until I should call and complain?



A GOOD 6 WEEKS


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 13, 2009)

Well its now been a month since I changed my interests for points. I got my monthly update thing and I didn't get my 250 points... Did anyone have any success in getting the points? I'm not really going to fight it with AGR just wondering.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the type of promo where they'll run an update after June 30th, last day to make an update and qualify for the promo, that will run through and post the points to everyone who made an update. So you won't see these points until the first week of July at the earliest.


----------



## Chatter163 (Jun 19, 2009)

I took the survey and have not received the points yet.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 19, 2009)

> I took the survey and have not received the points yet.


See: AlanB.



AlanB said:


> This is the type of promo where they'll run an update after June 30th, last day to make an update and qualify for the promo, that will run through and post the points to everyone who made an update. So you won't see these points until the first week of July at the earliest.


----------

